# Smithville Area



## REEL DEDICATED (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone Hunt Around The Smithville Area? I Hunt On A Farm About 5 Miles West Of There.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like the Kinchafoonee Creek Swamp area? Should be some good 'uns hiding there for you!
Sue


----------



## REEL DEDICATED (Nov 11, 2007)

*GOOD YEAR*

WE HAVE A LOT OF GOOD BUCKS ON THE FARM THIS YEAR I WATCHED 3 THAT WERE 130+ IN A PEANUT FEILD BACK DURING BOW SEASON THEY WERE STILL IN A BACHELOR GROUP THEY HAVE NOT SHOWED THEMSELVES DURING RIFLE SEASON YET BUT WITH THIS RUT GETTING INTO FULL SWING THESE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS OLE MISTER BIG IS GONNA MESS UP AND LET ME SEE HIM WHEN I HAVE THAT 7MM MAG IN MY HANDS


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 12, 2007)

That's the spirit! 
Sue


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I Hunt Kind Of Close To Smithville. The Deer Seemed To Be Moving More The Last Time I Went Out.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 15, 2007)

Brian,
That's good! Hope it keeps up!
Sue


----------



## REEL DEDICATED (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes My Cousin Has Hunted The Farm Every Morning Thus Week And He Said The Small Bucks Are Going Crazy He Had A Hot Doe Come Through A Food Plot This Morning With 4 Bucks In Tow Behind Her Basket 8 Was The Biggest He Said The Bucks Were A Minute Or So Apart On The Does Trail I Will Be There Fri Night Till Mon Cant Hardly Wait


----------



## aa07512 (Nov 16, 2007)

*what part*

Where is the land you hunt.. I hunt in Bronwood close to the Kinchafoonee..... Just curious.   We us to hunt some land west on smithville  north of hwy 118. There are a ton of dig deer down there.   We have had 3 150" bucks killed on our property in the last 10 years or so.  Maybe if we are there on the same weekends we can get together and have lunch.... I live in Columbus but I am from Bronwood and still hunt down there about every other weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 17, 2007)

Brandon,
I was figuring that you used to hunt some property close to where Reel is located. You've been having a good season?
Sue


----------



## aa07512 (Nov 20, 2007)

*nope*

NOPE!!!!..hahaha.. Been rough this year,.. We arent seeing many deer at all.. I have been finding a lot of scrapes and rubs but havent seen anthing yet.  Hopefully wed and thur will b good for me...


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 21, 2007)

*HOGS*

Kind Of Off The Deer Topic, But Anyone Know A Place I Could Shoot A Hog Near Smithville. I Really Want To Put Some Meat In The Freezer. Any Help Is Greatly Appreciated. Have A Great Christmas. Thanks........PM ME WITH ANY DETAILS!

Brian


----------



## browning260 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hunt neer sasser. saw some small bucks but it is sworda slow,compared to early season


----------

